# Mac vs PC! Redux!



## etexas

Been a while! Yep, we have done it BUT, just as with the BBQ Poll, we have a good number of new members so. CHALLENGE! Yucky PC or Super Sleek Macintosh? MacBook Air 2nd Gen here!


----------



## historyb

PC but never with Windows always with Linux!


----------



## PresbyDane

Mac all the way


----------



## etexas

historyb said:


> PC but never with Windows always with Linux!


So called PC users who use Linux are boarderline Mac users!!!!!!


----------



## Beoga

Gotta go with the Mac!


----------



## Tripel

I don't like the poll as there are only two options. My answer would be Both. Macs are better in many aspects, but PCs are affordable. 

Although for the record, the only Mac I've ever owned (and iBook from 5 years ago) froze up on me more than any other computer I've owned.


----------



## LawrenceU

Mac. All the way. I wish they'd let me get a Mac at work. I keep waiting for my wife's dinosaur Compaq to die so that I can get her a Mac. It just won't quit. My budget thanks me for that longevity, however.


----------



## etexas

Beoga said:


> Gotta go with the Mac!


You the man Brian!


----------



## Hippo

Macs remind me of 2 Co 11:14-15:



> And no wonder, for even Satan disguises himself as an angel of light. So it is no surprise if his servants, also, disguise themselves as servants of righteousness. Their end will correspond to their deeds.



Apple has all the vices of Microsoft hidden behind an image of hippys and fashion slacks.


----------



## etexas

Hippo said:


> Macs remind me of 2 Co 11:14-15:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no wonder, for even Satan disguises himself as an angel of light. So it is no surprise if his servants, also, disguise themselves as servants of righteousness. Their end will correspond to their deeds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apple has all the vices of Microsoft hidden behind an image of hippys and fashion slacks.
Click to expand...

MIKE!!!!! Get thee behind me!


----------



## Classical Presbyterian

I own both and must live with the clunk-meister Dell that the church wants me to have. But my heart belongs to the Macbook my wife and I share!


----------



## Mushroom

Stated in prior thread - men may only have macs if they also have ponytails. We want to see evidence.


----------



## etexas

Classical Presbyterian said:


> I own both and must live with the clunk-meister Dell that the church wants me to have. But my heart belongs to the Macbook my wife and I share!



CLUNK-MEISTER! LOVE IT!


----------



## ManleyBeasley

Mac's have no versatility. You spend a fortune on one to do a specific job (editing etc) and they are limited to it. In my experience, computer (logical) people hate macs while artistic (hippy) people love them. 

ps-I'm hoping Mac users have a good sense of humor.


----------



## etexas

ManleyBeasley said:


> Mac's have no versatility. You spend a fortune on one to do a specific job (editing etc) and they are limited to it. In my experience, computer (logical) people hate macs while artistic (hippy) people love them.
> 
> ps-I'm hoping Mac users have a good sense of humor.


It's all cool man, I dig it! Love my Mac....the colors......

-----Added 2/23/2009 at 06:56:22 EST-----



Brad said:


> Stated in prior thread - men may only have macs if they also have ponytails. We want to see evidence.


Look at my avatar! I can tail that up! I stick with the old school Lennon look though.


----------



## ManleyBeasley

I love messing with people but am easily worried that I offend people. My humor can be very dry so I've learned to apologize ahead of time.


----------



## etexas

ManleyBeasley said:


> I love messing with people but am easily worried that I offend people. My humor can be very dry so I've learned to apologize ahead of time.


No worries here, I think I just had a Valium....I hope that was a V......oh man...


----------



## steven-nemes

historyb said:


> PC but never with Windows always with Linux!



I used to have quite an interest in learning to use Linux fluently. Those were days that have long since passed...


----------



## Zenas

How are people even voting for PC? They should be too busy worrying about program errors, random shut-downs, and super-viruses to even be able to access the thread. In fact, I thought anyone who was able to do anything productive on the internet had to be using a Mac because they would otherwise be disabled with a PC.


----------



## etexas

Zenas said:


> How are people even voting for PC? They should be too busy worrying about program errors, random shut-downs, and super-viruses to even be able to access the thread. In fact, I thought anyone who was able to do anything productive on the internet had to be using a Mac because they would otherwise be disabled with a PC.



LOL! Nice one Andrew! How are you PC people here anyway! Don't you suck a virus every 10 seconds!


----------



## Hippo

From the "Church of Satan" website:



> It is also amusing to us that this company uses as a corporate logo an apple with a bite taken from it, which certainly appears to be a reference to that other famous apple. We have not forgotten that forbidden fruit, which would impart knowledge of Good and Evil, offered to Eve in that mythical garden by none other than the serpent, an avatar of Satan himself.



In case you think that i have the offending website on my favourites list all I did was google Mac and Satanic and this was the top hit.

Who can doubt that this is the final word on the topic?


----------



## gene_mingo

Why can't I vote for both.

I thought Apple made a pc (personal computer)?

Maybe it would have been better to say windows?


----------



## Curt

Brad said:


> Stated in prior thread - men may only have macs if they also have ponytails. We want to see evidence.



If I had hair I'd have a ponytail.


----------



## historyb

Zenas said:


> How are people even voting for PC? They should be too busy worrying about program errors, random shut-downs, and super-viruses to even be able to access the thread. In fact, I thought anyone who was able to do anything productive on the internet had to be using a Mac because they would otherwise be disabled with a PC.



That applies only if one is using windows on their PC.


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy

I've seen Macs, and they are feature-laden sweet, but the price. 

My PC is working fine. If you want to run Vista, you gotta do it on a new computer.


----------



## Ex Nihilo

Love my Macbook. I've never seen a PC laptop with five hours of battery life.


----------



## a mere housewife

FIVE HOURS?? I'm voting Mac.


----------



## Ex Nihilo

a mere housewife said:


> FIVE HOURS?? I'm voting Mac.



Well, it's really more like four if I use wireless constantly. But it's extremely convenient to run off to class without my adapter. My PC last year couldn't even last through a 1.5-hour class.


----------



## a mere housewife

Our pc can barely survive being carried from one room to another.


----------



## Nate

Ex Nihilo said:


> Love my Macbook. I've never seen a PC laptop with five hours of battery life.



Exactly! 
I tried to resist becoming a tree-huggin', corduroy wearin', latte sippin' hippie like the rest of the mac users in my field... but it was no use. I went Mac, now I can never go back! (It helps that I get the latest iMac and Macbook at no cost to myself!)


----------



## cbryant

If you use Intel hardware with Linux OS you're 1/2 way to being a mac user (Mac's now use intel chips and the kernel in the Mac OS is unix based).

I just upgraded my Macbook to Mac OS 10.5.6. Like the new time machine application, now if my HD goes bad I can get my data back.


----------



## ColdSilverMoon

The Puritans would have used PC...so that's good enough for me!


----------



## etexas

Ex Nihilo said:


> Love my Macbook. I've never seen a PC laptop with five hours of battery life.


Now here is proof positive! Our PB Harvard Gal is in our Mac camp!


----------



## Claudiu

Mac user here too...got a few months ago, and for a photography person and college student, it suits my needs and have no problems with it. I love it. 

Also have the iPhone, so I guess I am more on the Apple side for now.


----------



## etexas

cecat90 said:


> Mac user here too...got a few months ago, and for a photography person and college student, it suits my needs and have no problems with it. I love it.
> 
> Also have the iPhone, so I guess I am more on the Apple side for now.



As it should be, as it should be!

-----Added 2/23/2009 at 09:20:59 EST-----



Hippo said:


> From the "Church of Satan" website:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is also amusing to us that this company uses as a corporate logo an apple with a bite taken from it, which certainly appears to be a reference to that other famous apple. We have not forgotten that forbidden fruit, which would impart knowledge of Good and Evil, offered to Eve in that mythical garden by none other than the serpent, an avatar of Satan himself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case you think that i have the offending website on my favourites list all I did was google Mac and Satanic and this was the top hit.
> 
> Who can doubt that this is the final word on the topic?
Click to expand...

Mike I hope you are being tongue in cheek, Apple was selected as a tribute to Job's favorite band....The Beatles, they used an Apple logo for their recordings, the ONLY reason Apple computers used an Apple with a missing bite was to avoid legal conflict. (Which happened anyway, but thats another story.)


----------



## OPC'n

I didn't vote because I'm really torn on this one! I have both and I can operate my pc like a pro. My macbook is a different story!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so frustrated with it, but I haven't given up hope because of all the good things I'm hearing about it. IT IS SO DIFFERENT! And I'm not good at change! Someone here is trying to help me...we'll see if it soaks into my brain! The one thing that completely irritates me is that I cannot use Messenger or Skype on my mac but can on my pc!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Grrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## etexas

sjonee said:


> I didn't vote because I'm really torn on this one! I have both and I can operate my pc like a pro. My macbook is a different story!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so frustrated with it, but I haven't given up hope because of all the good things I'm hearing about it. IT IS SO DIFFERENT! And I'm not good at change! Someone here is trying to help me...we'll see if it soaks into my brain! The one thing that completely irritates me is that I cannot use Messenger or Skype on my mac but can on my pc!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Grrrrrrrrrrrr!


OK....gonna help you....juggle both....when one falls vote on the one in your hand. (sorry)


----------



## OPC'n

etexas said:


> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't vote because I'm really torn on this one! I have both and I can operate my pc like a pro. My macbook is a different story!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so frustrated with it, but I haven't given up hope because of all the good things I'm hearing about it. IT IS SO DIFFERENT! And I'm not good at change! Someone here is trying to help me...we'll see if it soaks into my brain! The one thing that completely irritates me is that I cannot use Messenger or Skype on my mac but can on my pc!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Grrrrrrrrrrrr!
> 
> 
> 
> OK....gonna help you....juggle both....when one falls vote on the one in your hand. (sorry)
Click to expand...


Is that a real sentence...cuz I don't get what you're saying.


----------



## etexas

sjonee said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't vote because I'm really torn on this one! I have both and I can operate my pc like a pro. My macbook is a different story!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so frustrated with it, but I haven't given up hope because of all the good things I'm hearing about it. IT IS SO DIFFERENT! And I'm not good at change! Someone here is trying to help me...we'll see if it soaks into my brain! The one thing that completely irritates me is that I cannot use Messenger or Skype on my mac but can on my pc!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Grrrrrrrrrrrr!
> 
> 
> 
> OK....gonna help you....juggle both....when one falls vote on the one in your hand. (sorry)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that a real sentence...cuz I don't get what you're saying.
Click to expand...

Juggle the PC and the Mac and.............(never-mind).


----------



## OPC'n

etexas,
my mac has a camera and mic and my pc doesn't I DON'T WANT TO JUGGLE! I'm very spoiled and want what I want! So do you have a mac and thus answers for me?


----------



## Grymir

My Dell has a 6.5 hr battery life. Easily goes that long. I'm a PC person. No viruses either. Never had. Zone alarm internet security suite does the job. I'm Mircosoft compliant too! XP pro, Explorer, Word, Window media player, even Mircosoft Flight Sim. It's the way to go. Like's my Star Trek stuff too! It's all set up to look and act like a computer from Star Trek. That's the way to go.


----------



## Zenas

Grymir, you're repressed technologically.


----------



## Jesus is my friend

I have to vote PC only because we cannot afford to purchase a Mac or even a PC for that matter,this one was given us as a gift and I am thankful that we have a computer and it works and can come here with it.Maybe someday we can choose a computer we want but until then, PC


----------



## Hamalas




----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle

I am PC and Windows Vista and I don't care what ya'll think. 

I own a desktop and laptop and am upgrading my desktop soon.


----------



## Grymir

The last time I used an Apple was an Apple ][+. Years and years ago.


----------



## Mushroom

Mac is so ridiculously proprietary that only those with a bottomlees bank account would even glance at them. or those who want to 'fake it 'til you make it'. Do you still have to take 'em to an authorized repair center (double-speak for rip-off joint) to get a bad drive replaced? Last Mac I had the floppy drive went bad (yeah, that long ago) and if it'd been a PC it'd have been a $35 repair, but since it was a Mac, it would have run $240 at the repair center. The Mac wound up in the dumpster. Steve Jobs doesn't need to rip me off to buy a new set of tires for his Rolls.


----------



## LawrenceU

Brad said:


> Stated in prior thread - men may only have macs if they also have ponytails. We want to see evidence.



Never had one. My hair is a regulation taper. Well, what's left of it is.


----------



## ExGentibus

Mac user since 1997...


----------



## rgray

I'm a PC.

Yes I've had viruses... yes I've had to format entire hard drives and start from scratch... Yes I've experienced my share of the "blue screen of death" but would I ever switch?

No way. 

for a few reasons.

1) cost 
2) flexibility... I've been frustrated every time I use a Mac because there are fewer ways of accessing info or completing tasks. (no right click??? never mind the middle scroll button)
3) proprietary nature of macs: I like the freedom of the PC and while the Mac is more esthetically pleasing in one sense, there is room for more creativity in a PC in that anyone can develop and create programs and platforms for the PC if they have the means and capability. S. Jobs is like the soup Nazi on Seinfeld, his product is the best tasting, but don't stray from his rules or else 

NO MAC FOR YOU!


----------



## Scottish Lass

Never had a virus and I've always had a PC/Windows--I even mostly like Vista. They make pretty good free programs for that stuff nowadays, you know. 

Mac lost me when they built the version with no on/off switch.


----------



## Marrow Man

sjonee said:


> I didn't vote because I'm really torn on this one! I have both and I can operate my pc like a pro. My macbook is a different story!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so frustrated with it, but I haven't given up hope because of all the good things I'm hearing about it. IT IS SO DIFFERENT! And I'm not good at change! Someone here is trying to help me...we'll see if it soaks into my brain! The one thing that completely irritates me is that I cannot use Messenger or Skype on my mac but can on my pc!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Grrrrrrrrrrrr!



Sarah, come back to the dark side ... come back to the PC ... the operating system is strong with this one...


----------



## JTDyck

PCs are for Protestants, of course. Some of you may remember this classic essay by the RC writer Umberto Eco from 1994. I admit it is somewhat dated: it goes back to a time when Windows was fairly new and more obviously connected to DOS. But it is fun, nevertheless.



> The fact is that the world is divided between users of the Macintosh computer and users of MS-DOS compatible computers. I am firmly of the opinion that the Macintosh is Catholic and that DOS is Protestant. Indeed, the Macintosh is counter-reformist and has been influenced by the ratio studiorum of the Jesuits. It is cheerful, friendly, conciliatory; it tells the faithful how they must proceed step by step to reach -- if not the kingdom of Heaven -- the moment in which their document is printed. It is catechistic: The essence of revelation is dealt with via simple formulae and sumptuous icons. Everyone has a right to salvation.
> 
> DOS is Protestant, or even Calvinistic. It allows free interpretation of scripture, demands difficult personal decisions, imposes a subtle hermeneutics upon the user, and takes for granted the idea that not all can achieve salvation. To make the system work you need to interpret the program yourself: Far away from the baroque community of revelers, the user is closed within the loneliness of his own inner torment.
> 
> You may object that, with the passage to Windows, the DOS universe has come to resemble more closely the counter-reformist tolerance of the Macintosh. It's true: Windows represents an Anglican-style schism, big ceremonies in the cathedral, but there is always the possibility of a return to DOS to change things in accordance with bizarre decisions: When it comes down to it, you can decide to ordain women and gays if you want to.
> Naturally, the Catholicism and Protestantism of the two systems have nothing to do with the cultural and religious positions of their users. One may wonder whether, as time goes by, the use of one system rather than another leads to profound inner changes. Can you use DOS and be a Vande supporter? And more: Would Celine have written using Word, WordPerfect, or Wordstar? Would Descartes have programmed in Pascal?
> 
> And machine code, which lies beneath and decides the destiny of both systems (or environments, if you prefer)? Ah, that belongs to the Old Testament, and is talmudic and cabalistic. The Jewish lobby, as always....


----------



## etexas

sjonee said:


> etexas,
> my mac has a camera and mic and my pc doesn't I DON'T WANT TO JUGGLE! I'm very spoiled and want what I want! So do you have a mac and thus answers for me?


OK , Sarah I shall help you! Vote Mac....it's the right thing to do.


----------



## LawrenceU

etexas said:


> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> 
> etexas,
> my mac has a camera and mic and my pc doesn't I DON'T WANT TO JUGGLE! I'm very spoiled and want what I want! So do you have a mac and thus answers for me?
> 
> 
> 
> OK , Sarah I shall help you! Vote Mac....it's the right thing to do.
Click to expand...


Ditto!


----------



## etexas

LawrenceU said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> 
> etexas,
> my mac has a camera and mic and my pc doesn't I DON'T WANT TO JUGGLE! I'm very spoiled and want what I want! So do you have a mac and thus answers for me?
> 
> 
> 
> OK , Sarah I shall help you! Vote Mac....it's the right thing to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ditto!
Click to expand...

See. Sarah this is emblematic of Mac, making life easier!


----------



## LawrenceU

Sarah, oh Sarah, check your messages. . .


----------



## Thomas2007

rgray said:


> 1) cost



Cost is relative, productivity is more important and over the lifetime value is tremendously, even fractionally less expensive than Windows.




rgray said:


> 2) flexibility... I've been frustrated every time I use a Mac because there are fewer ways of accessing info or completing tasks. (no right click??? never mind the middle scroll button)



Well, plug in a mouse with a right click, it's not that hard.




rgray said:


> 3) proprietary nature of macs: I like the freedom of the PC and while the Mac is more esthetically pleasing in one sense, there is room for more creativity in a PC in that anyone can develop and create programs and platforms for the PC if they have the means and capability. S. Jobs is like the soup Nazi on Seinfeld, his product is the best tasting, but don't stray from his rules or else
> 
> NO MAC FOR YOU!



Ah, the ole "free will" argument aye? That is what all boils down to, the PC/Windows defense can only really go to one place - Arminianism. 

The greatest thing about being a Mac user, though, is being able to tell all of your Windows using friends that, "I'm sorry, I can't help you I don't know anything about Windows!"


----------



## Mushroom

> The greatest thing about being a Mac user, though, is being able to tell all of your Windows using friends that, "I'm sorry, I can't help you I don't know anything about Windows!"


yeah, that 'cool quotient' is definitely a huge plus! 

Hence the ponytail rule.


----------



## rgray

Thomas2007 said:


> Ah, the ole "free will" argument aye? That is what all boils down to, the PC/Windows defense can only really go to one place - Arminianism.



If as a Windows user I am a semi-palagian, does that make the linux user a full blown Palagian?


----------



## Hippo

etexas said:


> Mike I hope you are being tongue in cheek, Apple was selected as a tribute to Job's favorite band....The Beatles, they used an Apple logo for their recordings, the ONLY reason Apple computers used an Apple with a missing bite was to avoid legal conflict. (Which happened anyway, but thats another story.)



The full text from the website was actually a rant against Apple for threatening the satanists with legal action for proudly proclaiming that their satanic website was constructed on an Apple. I therefore selectively quoted to support my own prejudices irrespective of what the source was actually saying.

Please be assured that my tongue is firmly in my cheek.


----------



## etexas

Thomas2007 said:


> rgray said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) cost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cost is relative, productivity is more important and over the lifetime value is tremendously, even fractionally less expensive than Windows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rgray said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2) flexibility... I've been frustrated every time I use a Mac because there are fewer ways of accessing info or completing tasks. (no right click??? never mind the middle scroll button)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, plug in a mouse with a right click, it's not that hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rgray said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3) proprietary nature of macs: I like the freedom of the PC and while the Mac is more esthetically pleasing in one sense, there is room for more creativity in a PC in that anyone can develop and create programs and platforms for the PC if they have the means and capability. S. Jobs is like the soup Nazi on Seinfeld, his product is the best tasting, but don't stray from his rules or else
> 
> NO MAC FOR YOU!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, the ole "free will" argument aye? That is what all boils down to, the PC/Windows defense can only really go to one place - Arminianism.
> 
> The greatest thing about being a Mac user, though, is being able to tell all of your Windows using friends that, "I'm sorry, I can't help you I don't know anything about Windows!"
Click to expand...

Thomas! My man! Well stated!


----------



## Beoga

Safari 4 looks to be pretty cool!


----------



## etexas

Beoga said:


> Safari 4 looks to be pretty cool!


When Safari was in "Beta" I hated it! Now it is a VERY good and stable tool, I even have Windows friends who use Safari and admit it is very well designed.


----------



## LawrenceU

etexas said:


> Beoga said:
> 
> 
> 
> Safari 4 looks to be pretty cool!
> 
> 
> 
> When Safari was in "Beta" I hated it! Now it is a VERY good and stable tool, I even have Windows friends who use Safari and admit it is very well designed.
Click to expand...

 

Funny how that works.


----------



## Nate

Are any of you Mac-o-philes using Leopard? It's the best.


----------



## etexas

NateLanning said:


> Are any of you Mac-o-philes using Leopard? It's the best.


10.5.6 man!!! Just waiting for...........SNOW LEOPARD!!!!!


----------



## MrMerlin777

Always been a PC man but since the advent of Vista I'm "doubting my possition". My MIL has a great MAC at her house. Last time I visited home I jokingly told her that I was taking her MAC with me when I flew back to WA.


----------



## PresbyDane

Come on Mac people


----------



## Duncan

historyb said:


> PC but never with Windows always with Linux!



Nothing more really to be said.


----------



## jfschultz

Thomas2007 said:


> rgray said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2) flexibility... I've been frustrated every time I use a Mac because there are fewer ways of accessing info or completing tasks. (no right click??? never mind the middle scroll button)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, plug in a mouse with a right click, it's not that hard.
Click to expand...


There was always the control-click. Now with the clickable trackpad on the new MacBooks and MacBook Pros you can also select bottom-right click, bottom-left click or two-finger click. There is also the two-finger swipe to scroll up-down or left-right, which is more than you get with a scroll wheel.


----------



## Seb

MrMerlin777 said:


> Always been a PC man but since the advent of Vista I'm "doubting my possition". My MIL has a great MAC at her house. Last time I visited home I jokingly told her that I was taking her MAC with me when I flew back to WA.



Don't crossover yet. Wait until we see what Windows 7 brings later this year. It looks like it may get MS back on track and we can forget that Vista ever happened.


----------



## raekwon

I'm an IT professional and a PC expert.

I'm also a Mac user.


----------



## raekwon

Brad said:


> Mac is so ridiculously proprietary that only those with a bottomlees bank account would even glance at them. or those who want to 'fake it 'til you make it'. Do you still have to take 'em to an authorized repair center (double-speak for rip-off joint) to get a bad drive replaced? Last Mac I had the floppy drive went bad (yeah, that long ago) and if it'd been a PC it'd have been a $35 repair, but since it was a Mac, it would have run $240 at the repair center. The Mac wound up in the dumpster. Steve Jobs doesn't need to rip me off to buy a new set of tires for his Rolls.



Wow, Brad... how do you really feel? 

FYI, I'm not sure what you're talking about with Mac stuff being "proprietary". Macs use industry standard RAM and hard drives, and (for most machines) are user-installable and replaceable. Perhaps things were more proprietary some years ago, but that was the case for many PC manufacturers as well.

Enjoy your PCs.


----------



## LawrenceU

raekwon said:


> Brad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mac is so ridiculously proprietary that only those with a bottomlees bank account would even glance at them. or those who want to 'fake it 'til you make it'. Do you still have to take 'em to an authorized repair center (double-speak for rip-off joint) to get a bad drive replaced? Last Mac I had the floppy drive went bad (yeah, that long ago) and if it'd been a PC it'd have been a $35 repair, but since it was a Mac, it would have run $240 at the repair center. The Mac wound up in the dumpster. Steve Jobs doesn't need to rip me off to buy a new set of tires for his Rolls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Brad... how do you really feel?
> 
> FYI, I'm not sure what you're talking about with Mac stuff being "proprietary". Macs use industry standard RAM and hard drives, and (for most machines) are user-installable and replaceable. Perhaps things were more proprietary some years ago, but that was the case for many PC manufacturers as well.
> 
> Enjoy your PCs.
Click to expand...



If my brother in law was on the PB he would vote the same way. He also is an IT pro and PC expert. He actually uses Macs in his work 'controlling' PCs. He is in charge of a nationwide medical imaging network.


----------



## OPC'n

Can I change my vote?


----------



## coramdeo

*Mac x 6*

Mac 6 to 1.... we have six Macs and 1 Widows ladden Toshiba laptop.


----------



## Skyler

PC.

Not being in the video production business at the moment, I'm running two PCs, one with Linux(Windows XP gave up the ghost. ) and one with FreeDOS(Underpowered so as to render it safer for keeping in my room. I use it as a journal. )

Once I get my act together and start shooting some of my scripts, I have no doubt that I'll start learning to use the Mac in the office. That's what they're there for.


----------



## Ezekiel3626

cbryant said:


> If you use Intel hardware with Linux OS you're 1/2 way to being a mac user (Mac's now use intel chips and the kernel in the Mac OS is unix based).
> 
> I just upgraded my Macbook to Mac OS 10.5.6. Like the new time machine application, now if my HD goes bad I can get my data back.



A valid argument, but if one wants to explore open source, a Linux distro is still the way to go. Is there much difference between being in bondage to Mac as opposed to being in bondage to Microsoft?


----------



## SemperEruditio

MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC 

You're talking smack if you ain't got a Mac!!!!!
I ain't gots no pony-tail neither!!!!!!​
Who would want a Peee-C anyway? That is so...like...1990's! Like fer shure!


----------



## Theognome

Um... is there some kind of difference between them?

Theognome


----------



## bradofshaw

PC tromps the computer illiterate hippies once again!!


----------



## Grymir

Y'all are all wrong. The coolest computer right now is my Playstation (one, not two, not three, ONE!!!) I just got BAHAMUT!!!! For Final Fantasy 8! He could melt a PC and a MAC into little globs of plastic and twisted metal! And just in case anybody has any questions, feel free to ask him yourself!







or






See that little glob above? Thats a Mac. 


Well, I guess that settles that!  I guess I'll be a thread killer now, because nobody wants to argue with Bahamut!!

-----Added 3/3/2009 at 04:04:59 EST-----

Oh yeah, In case anybody wants to know, Bahamut could roundhouse kick Chuck Norris into next week!!

-----Added 3/3/2009 at 04:26:58 EST-----

And just in case there are some visual learners out there...like me...here's a visual...see that monster with the thingies sticking up? He's the new MAC mascot.

[video=youtube;Wb2BuavumOQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wb2BuavumOQ[/video]


----------



## etexas

SemperEruditio said:


> MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC
> 
> You're talking smack if you ain't got a Mac!!!!!
> I ain't gots no pony-tail neither!!!!!!​
> Who would want a Peee-C anyway? That is so...like...1990's! Like fer shure!


Bumping......just cause this says it all!


----------



## WaywardNowHome

As a programmer, I use Linux. I haven't seriously booted into Windows (i.e., for a serious purpose) in over a month. Specifically, I run OpenSUSE 11.1 with Gnome.


----------



## etexas

WaywardNowHome said:


> As a programmer, I use Linux. I haven't seriously booted into Windows (i.e., for a serious purpose) in over a month. Specifically, I run OpenSUSE 11.1 with Gnome.


Like I said, I see Linux people as "boaderline" Mac people! JOIN US!


----------



## TaylorOtwell

As a programmer, I use Windows. 

* Edit * - Actually, I guess I do more programming on an IBM mainframe than anything else.


----------



## kvanlaan

> Stated in prior thread - men may only have macs if they also have ponytails. We want to see evidence.



Loved this, by the way.

As a semi-Luddite, I can't stand Macs. I remember using Apples when they still had little bee icons to go with your mouse cursor and hated it. Give me a PC desktop any day (and there's still enough room in there to put a hamster in a wheel and an AC Delco alternator and power it that way!)


----------



## WaywardNowHome

etexas said:


> WaywardNowHome said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a programmer, I use Linux. I haven't seriously booted into Windows (i.e., for a serious purpose) in over a month. Specifically, I run OpenSUSE 11.1 with Gnome.
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, I see Linux people as "boaderline" Mac people! JOIN US!
Click to expand...


Unfortunately, as a college student, I am extremely strapped on cash! I really do like the look and feel of a Mac. Linux is about as close to a Mac as I can get right now due to its awesome cost (free!).  I'll join you Macsters as soon as I can!


----------



## Idelette

I didn't read all the posts on this thread....but I have to tell you....I've used PC's for about 15 years of my life and this past year I did a lot of research on computers......and I finally got a MACBOOK!!!!!!!!! And PC does not compare to a Macbook in any way!!!! 

*Mac battery life is amazing (I could go hours without having to plug it in)
*Its more energy efficient than any other laptop on the market! (trust me I researched this) 
*Start up and shut down time is roughly 4 to 6 seconds. My brand new Dell Inspirion took literally 75 seconds to 2 minutes to start up. 
*The software is much more intuitive, and FAR MORE responsive than any windows-based computer I've ever used! 
*Mac's use up less space for the operating system, where as Windows takes up more space. 
*You can run more applications on a Mac with less memory than you would on any Windows based product.
*Also, running several applications at once on a Mac is at lightening speed compared to Windows! I can download several sermons on audio within 5 seconds! (tell me what computer can do that?)
*Also, Mac's can run both operating systems side by side on the same machine. AND, Mac's actually run Windows better than most Window's based products! (seriously!)
*No Virus Protection necessary. (yes because we live in a windows-based world, and there are few viruses created for Macs, but also because of the complexity of the OS itself. The way it is designed makes it more difficult to create viruses. With Windows that is not the case.)
*No problems using Facebook (seriously when I'm on someone else's computer...I always have issues chatting over Facebook, not the case with Mac!)
*iphoto, idvd, imovie...are all amazing to use! I've never had similar experiences with any windows software!
*Quality of the laptop is superior! Not only is it asthetically pleasing, but built to be durable as well.
*Mac's come with a magnetic power cord, to prevent tripping over your cord or having your laptop fly across the room! 

Honestly, once you've experienced a Mac...you would understand what all the rave is about! Its a far superior product In my humble opinion!!!!


----------



## etexas

In His Grip said:


> I didn't read all the posts on this thread....but I have to tell you....I've used PC's for about 15 years of my life and this past year I did a lot of research on computers......and I finally got a MACBOOK!!!!!!!!! And PC does not compare to a Macbook in any way!!!!
> 
> *Mac battery life is amazing (I could go hours without having to plug it in)
> *Its more energy efficient than any other laptop on the market! (trust me I researched this)
> *Start up and shut down time is roughly 4 to 6 seconds. My brand new Dell Inspirion took literally 75 seconds to 2 minutes to start up.
> *The software is much more intuitive, and FAR MORE responsive than any windows-based computer I've ever used!
> *Mac's use up less space for the operating system, where as Windows takes up more space.
> *You can run more applications on a Mac with less memory than you would on any Windows based product.
> *Also, running several applications at once on a Mac is at lightening speed compared to Windows! I can download several sermons on audio within 5 seconds! (tell me what computer can do that?)
> *Also, Mac's can run both operating systems side by side on the same machine. AND, Mac's actually run Windows better than most Window's based products! (seriously!)
> *No Virus Protection necessary. (yes because we live in a windows-based world, and there are few viruses created for Macs, but also because of the complexity of the OS itself. The way it is designed makes it more difficult to create viruses. With Windows that is not the case.)
> *No problems using Facebook (seriously when I'm on someone else's computer...I always have issues chatting over Facebook, not the case with Mac!)
> *iphoto, idvd, imovie...are all amazing to use! I've never had similar experiences with any windows software!
> *Quality of the laptop is superior! Not only is it asthetically pleasing, but built to be durable as well.
> *Mac's come with a magnetic power cord, to prevent tripping over your cord or having your laptop fly across the room!
> 
> Honestly, once you've experienced a Mac...you would understand what all the rave is about! Its a far superior product In my humble opinion!!!!


Some good words! Very True!


----------



## Theognome

WaywardNowHome said:


> ...I run OpenSUSE 11.1 with *Gnome*.



I don't recall running anything with you. Am I just getting forgetful in my old age?

Theognome


----------



## WaywardNowHome

Theognome said:


> WaywardNowHome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I run OpenSUSE 11.1 with *Gnome*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't recall running anything with you. Am I just getting forgetful in my old age?
> 
> Theognome
Click to expand...


----------



## etexas

I bought Megan (my wife) a MacBook, she has ALWAYS used PC. After just TWO days she said it is the BEST most computer she has EVER worked on!


----------



## Rich Koster

I like my mini-mac!!!!!


----------



## etexas

Rich Koster said:


> I like my mini-mac!!!!!



The mini is nice! I am currently using a 2009 MacBook Pro,.......FAST! Nice looking machine as well aluminum body glass screen with a black frame around it! That is another PC issue I have.....they are SO UGLY! You heard me PC people. Your PC is so ugly you throw a sheet over that puppy when guests come!


----------



## NaphtaliPress

Folks; I'm sure this kind of thing can wait till after the Lord's day; may have to reconsider if this forum needs adding to the shut down list.


----------



## etexas

Doh! We will be nice Chris!


----------



## etexas

? For Mac owners, our Macs are nor ONLY GREAT computers but they lokk like high-end modern artwork, which BEGS the question, why are PCs so ugly?????? If a chimp could slap a computer together you would find a thing looking MUCH like the average PC. They are not elegant.


----------



## Curt

etexas said:


> ? For Mac owners, our Macs are nor ONLY GREAT computers but they lokk like high-end modern artwork, which BEGS the question, why are PCs so ugly?????? If a chimp could slap a computer together you would find a thing looking MUCH like the average PC. They are not elegant.



Not only that, but we have classy skins. Mine is Old Glory.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle

You all quit poking fun at my PC!!  I just built one and I am quite happy with it.


----------



## etexas

Beth Ellen Nagle said:


> You all quit poking fun at my PC!!  I just built one and I am quite happy with it.


LOL! Sorry Beth! I was not really serious, I, in point of fact have seen some decent looking PCs, I was just baiting.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle

Oh I know..I am just kidding too! I am sure Macs are awesome but I am too invested in PC but even if I weren't I am not enough of a computer geek to pay for perfection.  My computer does what I need it to do. If there is a glitch, I fix it and move on. If I can't fix it I throw a little fit and then move on.  So far with my new build using Vista x64 only one glitch using a USB hub. It hung up my system. It is annoying to think such a small things could impact the whole. I am sure there is a fix for it. I'll get to it eventually. 

Beth: semi-computer geek


----------



## Gord

OSX on my mac-mini is just great.

Curiosity had me load windows 7 on my old laptop, it works but it's still peeeeeceeeee.

I have WordSearch8 and SwordSearcher running on my mac, so I really have no need to fire up the peeeeeceeeeee anymore.


----------



## Bookmeister

I use a PC because, in seminary, I had to have Logos. Now I know that Logos for Mac is out now but there is no PBB reader yet and, being in seminary, I can't afford a Mac. Btw, my batter on my HP lasts 4 hours easily. I did have to upgrade the battery but it can be done. I would gladly switch to a Mac if someone wants to help out a poor seminary student, til then, I voted PC


----------



## Gord

I beta tested the Logos for Mac, and yes it's not yet up to PC standards of expectation if you are running it on PC.


----------



## Wayne

I made the jump to Ubuntu 9.04. It would have been interesting had this poll been constructed with a third option for Linux.

To mangle an earlier quote, if you've got a Mac, you're half-way there to Linux, you're just still paying too much! 

Dell currently sells Ubuntu laptops for $50 less than a comparable unit loaded w/Windows. Plus most software is freeware, and I've been pleasantly surprised with what I've tried thus far. I only have two programs that I will need to run under Wine.

-----Added 6/13/2009 at 10:48:16 EST-----

May you all have a very blessed Lord's Day.


----------



## Hadassah

LawrenceU said:


> Mac. All the way. I wish they'd let me get a Mac at work. I keep waiting for my wife's dinosaur Compaq to die so that I can get her a Mac. It just won't quit. My budget thanks me for that longevity, however.



My PC "finally" died, so Martin bought me e Mac. I love it


----------



## Jake

This poll was a bit unfair. It alienated the non-Windows/DOS/OS/2 users that are usually considered PC users and the Macintosh OS users considered Mac users. My OS can run on what's usually considered Mac or PC. Nonetheless, I am running it now on a former Windows machine so I voted PC. =D


----------



## rpavich

I know that this is an old thread but I have a question....

Has ANYONE gotten Logos Bible Software to run on ANY FLAVOR of Linux???

arggg!! It's the only thing tethering me to Windows!!

I will not give up my Logos!


----------

